# R.I.P. Stripe



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

Stripe pass away this weekend. She was too small to add to my sorority and will be missed.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm soo sorry about your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Stripe.


----------

